# Just started Smoking Last year



## ksmith9 (Feb 8, 2020)

Howdy Everyone!

Wanted to introduce myself. My name is Kelly, I live in the Spokane area and for my 30th birthday last year my wife got me the Louisiana Grills vertical smoker from costco. I have been playing around with it last summer, but now I really want to get into doing my own sauces. I'm sure the Louisiana grills smoker is a popular machine, and so I am hoping for some TIPS or links to previously used topics that I can withdraw some wisdom from. What I have learned from using my smoker is that it seems 275 is a better temp to get tender ribs than 225 (the machine seems to cook at a lower temp than what is displayed). I have currently only used competition blend pellets so if anyone has use with the other blends that would be incredibly helpful. Also I don't seem to get that delectable bark on the ribs that I have had when made from a more seasoned veteran. I did a side by side cook of a brined rib and unbrined and it seemed like the unbrined was better (though that was at the lower temp which I believe to be not as useful). Also Has anyone tried using the smoking tubes in their smokers on top of the pellets? And if so how did that turn out?


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 8, 2020)

Tubes in addition to pellet is pretty common here to boost smoke flavor. Definitely invest in a multi probe remote thermometer to manage your temps accurately.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome aboard. Good thermometer makes a world of difference


----------

